# Custom T-Shirt Ads in local Money Mailer



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey everyone I was wondering if anyone used a direct mail campaign recently and what their results were. I have a company that I am thinking about running an ad with for $24 per 1,000 houses (10,000 house minimum). The ad is full color in a 6"x6" book with 8 ads total. It's basically like a "Money Mailer" deal with multiple non-related companies advertising.

I know a lot of people do not go through them, so that is why I am hesitant. Also we want to focus on custom apparel and I don't know that this would be the best avenue to spend our advertising dollars. 

So any input would be great, and if you have any other ideas, please share.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

those are a waste of money


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

That seems like a long shot if it's just getting mailed to the the general public.

We've done some mailers in the past to our target customers with mediocre results. Got enough to cover costs but didn't make anything.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So you're saying it's $240 for 10,000? One person said they didn't cover the cost or just barely covered the cost?

How about taking an ad on in a business trade magazine like Pizzia Today? I've seen one or two screen printing companies there. 

They're probably thousands of trade magazines that you can choose and pick from.

Oops! I'm assuming you're screen printing to businesses. Are you advertising to businesses or other groups?


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

We do digital and screen printing. We are focusing on small businesses like lawn care, plumbers, electricians, etc., but also do the one offs digitally for small custom orders. 

I was just thinking to do this style of direct mail, because I assume the people running their ads in the same book would probably look through the book to see their ad and could benefit from our business. The ads in the booklet I have are the exact businesses I am looking to target. Secondly I am assuming that some of the houses the ad book is delivered to have business of their own and might be in the market for our service. 

The reason I am hesitant is because those are probably long-shot reasons as to why I would use this medium. But the feedback from everyone so far is helpful.


----------



## TshirtOutfitters (May 9, 2011)

I throw those things away without looking at them, but I would actually do it for $240. All you need is one of the 10,000 to place an order an you have your money back. I would just do it because I am so curious how it will work out. Would love to know how it works out if you do it.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

TshirtOutfitters said:


> All you need is one of the 10,000 to place an order an you have your money back.


Well right now we average a $140 profit on an order and that again is because we are able to fulfill the one off orders with lower profit margins. So I see what you are saying, but I am still a bit leery if my money would be better off in another medium. I was hoping someone else may have had a good / bad experience with such mailings to help guide me. 

Nevertheless thank you for your input and it definitely makes sense that with 2 average size orders I can at least break even.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

What size population area are you in?


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

We are based out of Chicago, Illinois ...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

newtb said:


> We are based out of Chicago, Illinois ...


 


> We are focusing on small businesses like lawn care, plumbers, electricians, etc., ......
> 
> The ads in the booklet I have are the exact businesses I am looking to target.


I would think that with the size of the area where you live it would be very easy to just hit the pavement and be able to target your desired customer all day long. IMO, you would probably be better served to go knock on doors instead.

However, sometimes the only way to learn is to try. If you spend a few hundred dollars to find out, you will learn if it works. 

If you do it, see if you can request zip codes and target the ones which would have the best chance of hitting your desired customers.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

We are able to select zones by zip codes - which is a plus. The door to door is something we are hesitant about doing because B2B, businesses usually do not like solicitors. I was hoping to get some print advertising out and if that was a black hole, we could always try to recoup with the door to door, personal selling technique. But you're right, we should probably just give it a shot and see what the response is.

I will keep you guys informed. In the meantime, still feel free to chime in and let me know what you think.


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

We always just toss those out, most don't evenmake it into the house, but hit the trash on the way in.
Just from a consumer point of view.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Most of those types of mailers go to households, not businesses. Now you could make the case that people in those households might be business owners as well, but I'm not sure those are odds that I would take. 

If you live in the Chicago area, there must be magazines and newspapers targeted at businesses. You might also look into joining any local Chambers of Commerce that are near your target market area. That might be a better use of your money and you may end up getting more bang for your buck.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I think after reading these posts and really thinking like the consumer/household who receives these ads, we will not be investing in this option. However, with that my partner came up with a pretty cool idea... pizza box advertising. 

He is friends with a guy in town who has his own pizza shop so we are going to see about getting flyers to attach to the pizza boxes. Figure people will definitely see the flyer (even if they have no use for our company), there will be more than one set of eyes on the same flyer (since there are typically 2 or more people eating pizza together) and some people like something to read while they eat and chat. 

Plus if we have good results, maybe the owner will want to start selling the space to other businesses. We can be his free testers 

If anyone has opinions, ideas, or suggestions about this method, please feel free to share.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

New TB, do you do Network Marketing? Groups like, BNI, LeTip, Chamber of Commerce, etc.? They might bring you a lot of business.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

At the moment we do not belong to these networks, however it is definitely something we will be looking into in the very near future. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Georgiatshirt (May 21, 2011)

Us too... but people do look at them and possibly remember your company name and look it up when they do need some printing done...


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The thing about any kind of marketing is that who it goes to matters just as much as what it is. I'm not sure flyers on pizza boxes will be all that effective. I could be wrong, but again, the target market is completely random, and the people are being contacted at a time when they're probably not thinking about ordering shirts. 

I'm not going to say it won't work, because I've seen some things that sounded very unlikely work, but the pizza box flyer idea seems about as random as the money mailer idea. You need to get your advertisement in front of people who are going to need shirts and are thinking about buying shirts. That would most likely be, among other options, people who coach teams, who run a business or event of some kind or who work at a school. Start figuring out how you can reliably contact those people.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks EnMartian for your input. I can see how it would be very random, but I am also thinking about how many different types of people I can reach with a couple thousand flyers for a couple hundred dollars. Plus pizza places usually cater to repeat customers so my message will consistently go to them over a months time - every time they order a pizza.

Unlike a traditional ad in a magazine or direct mail where it is seen once and discarded, the flyer will be on the pizza box and so if they pass it by the first time or second, probably by the third one they will read it and it will begin to stick. 

Again, while it might not be completely my intentional audience (businesses, teams, etc) I would not mind picking up some bar crawl, family reunion, bachelor party, etc. clients who may have smaller sized orders. For $95 of printing and distribution of 1,500 flyer I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Kristine, not sure where you got the Pizza Box Flyer from unless someone else mentioned that specifically. 

I mentioned taking out an ad in Pizza Today. That is a Pizza Industry Trade Magazine. They send the Magazine to thousands of Pizzria owners.

I receive the magazine and they're only a couple of t-shirt screen printers. 

My suggestion is to find a couple of trade magazines, and run an ad and see wha happens.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

selanac said:


> Kristine, not sure where you got the Pizza Box Flyer from unless someone else mentioned that specifically.
> 
> I mentioned taking out an ad in Pizza Today. That is a Pizza Industry Trade Magazine. They send the Magazine to thousands of Pizzria owners.
> 
> ...


Paul, 

The OP mentioned pizza box flyer advertising in a post further up on this thread.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Awe, you're correct. Something about his friends Pizza shop right?


----------



## OnenessT (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe your better off handing out those mailer yourself to mothers and fathers that are sitting in their car waiting for their kids to get out of school. You may get small orders per parents but might end up getting a few parents at a time. just an idea off the top of my head.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe you have to do a little of everything. You never know when you're going to meet someone who needs t-shirts. 

Where ever you can meet a group of people all at once works best to me. It also decreases the number of conversations I have to have, if I can speak to several at once. 

Make some pens up with a great special and your phone number. Give the pens to waitresses and waiters. They use them at just about every customer when using a credit card. Companies now days don't give their employee's pens. 

I need someone to make pens for me. Oh yeah, I do that. Lol.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

selanac said:


> Awe, you're correct. Something about his friends Pizza shop right?


Yeah, something like that. Not a bad idea, and it could work, but it's scattershot marketing and that tends to have less return on investment.


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

I tell you something we recently did. We threw a party at a local pizza place. We sent the invitation to meet up groups that were business related groups. We even invited the mayor, ( which we printed campaign shirts for), and he showed up! The mayor told the group that I got him elected! They injoyed the pizza, comraderie, and information the mayor gave them on how the city could help their business! I guareentee you that anyone that was at that party considers ME as their screen printer. The whole deal cost about 180.00, which the pizza shop owner took in printed tee shirts.

We also threw another party today. We invited PTA board members from the 4 surrounding cities. Twelve different schools showed up. We fed them BBQ with beans and slaw, and drinks. We presented our deal for their upcoming school year needs. THEY LOVED IT! Made lots of friends and great contacts. Gave away a few shirts. We held this party at the local library, which has excellant rooms to rent for 10.00 per hour. Some of the library employees came by and we gladly fed them as well. I love this type of marketing. It's fun for everyone, and easy to develope relationships that are absolutely priceless.


----------



## newtb (Jul 24, 2010)

Sounds like a great networking event you set up. I will defiantly keep that in mind for the near future. Thanks!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I love the idea too John. That would work great for Event Planners to setup and we split the bill and/or barter the t-shirts. 

You can also have an Open house at your shop. Have some t-shirt give aways, maybe others and gifts. I have a pretty good place, but my industrial area doesn't have a bathroom. 

I would have to give little tiny drinks so people don't have to go, lol. 

Could also bring a Portal Potty. Sure the other businesses would love it. Either that or only invite the other businesses.


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

What was the feedback from the PTA party, John. Do you think it will result in orders?


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

This absolutely results in orders. It works great with pta's. We spend a good amount of effort collecting email addresses during the school year, so when we are ready, we have an easy free way to get in touch with them. We used to invite them by phone and that also worked very well, but took alot of time contacting everyone. The average school spends about 5000 to 7000 per year with us.


----------

